# Norwegian: Uprovosert



## oskhen

Hei

Forleden fortalte en kamerat meg om en film han hadde sett, og kom med en kommentar om at den hadde en dusjscene (av den særdeles seksuelle sorten) som han betegnet som "fullstendig uprovosert". Det er kanskje ikke direkte sitat, men han brukte ihvertfall ordet "uprovosert".


Kan man bruke ordet "uprovosert" på den måten? Meningen er ikke så vanskelig å skjønne, men det skurrer litt i mine ører. En handling kan være uprovosert, greit nok, men kan en scene i en film være det?


----------



## Tjahzi

Heh, jag är ju inte norsk, men jag antar att "uprovosert" betyder "oprovoserad/t" på svenska, och på svenska kan en scen i en film absolut inte vara "provocerad", precis som den inte kan "provoceras fram". Man kan ju inte "provocera någon så att han/hon gör en speciell scen i en film" (eller?). Jag har svårt att föreställa mig det. Däremot kan en filmscen vara "_(o)provocerande_".


----------



## kirsitn

Umotivert er vel et mer passende ord dersom han mente at scenen ikke hadde noen grunn til å være med i filmen?


----------



## Myha

Hvis det er snakk om handlingen og at i følge handlingen skjedde det uprovosert så ser jeg ikke noe feil med ordbruken. Hvis det er sånn at det er selve scenen, altså at scenen var unødvendig kanskje, så blir det noe annet...


----------



## Pteppic

Enig i at "umotivert" passer bedre, men "uprovosert" formidler jo poenget, tross sin upresishet, og er i alle fall i mine ører litt mer fargerikt. Jeg ville vel ikke brukt den slags språk i alle sammenhenger, men det har en viss underholdningsverdi, for meg. Jeg antar at det jeg prøver å si er at at bruken av "uprovosert" ikke var fullstendig umotivert


----------



## Christhiane

Jeg ville sagt "uprovosenrende" eller "ikke provoserende." 

"Provoserende" og "provosert" tar gjerne forskjellige verb og forksjellige betydninger. "Å være provoserende" betyr at du provoserer andre, mens "å bli provosert" vil si at det er noen som provoserer deg. 

Det er i alle fall slik jeg ser på det.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Men det er en forskjell på om noe skjer uprovosert eller om det er uprovoserende. 

I det første tilfellet har vi jo (det kanskje bedre) synonymet umotivert, altså uten grunn.

I det andre betyr det ganske enkelt at scenen ikke provoserte deg (kanskje med en underliggende tanke om at den kunne tenkes provoserende for noen?).


----------



## duckie

Tjahzi said:


> Heh, jag är ju inte norsk, men jag antar att "uprovosert" betyder "oprovoserad/t" på svenska, och på svenska kan en scen i en film absolut inte vara "provocerad", precis som den inte kan *"provoceras fram"*.



Har I også det på svensk? Pt. bliver alt 'fremprovokeret' på dansk. Det er endda blevet accepteret i dansk retskrivning, men det virker fuldstændigt overflødigt..

Nu siger folk 'han fremprovokerede en reaktion'..

man siger vel..

'du skal ikke provokere mig!'

og ikke:

'du skal ikke fremprovokere mig!' <- huh?


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes, indeed. The corresponding phrases to the one you listed would be;

"Han provocerade fram en reaktion". Swedish empolys a "loose" version of the same verb, more or less. 

And 'Du skal ikke provokere mig!' does indeed translate to "Du ska inte provocera mig!", however, the last example could be modified to say "Du skall inte provocera fram en reaktion från mig!". 

In short, a distinction is made between simply provoking someone, "provocera", and to provoke someone to the extent that the object reacts in some kind of way. The latter is refered to as "provocera fram [något] (från någon)" and requires an object. 

_Jag provocerar dig._

Predicate is _"provocera"_. Object is _dig_.

_Jag provocerar fram en reaktion från dig._

Predicate is _"provocera fram"_. Object is _"en reaktion",_ indirect object is _"dig"_.

A reaction which is the result of someone being provoked is then, in Swedish, labeled as "provocerad". With this definition, a scen in a film cannot really be "provoerad" since the film itself cannot be provoked. However, in theory, one could say that "[någon] provocerade fram scenen från regissören", but I would say that requires at least one personal vendetta. 

Hm, did I answer your question?


----------



## duckie

Yes, it just seems unnecessary to both have 'frem' and 'pro'.. I think it sounds better then to say 'han fremkaldte en reaktion i kraft af sin provokerende adfærd'..


----------



## oskhen

Myha said:


> Hvis det er snakk om handlingen og at i følge handlingen skjedde det uprovosert så ser jeg ikke noe feil med ordbruken. Hvis det er sånn at det er selve scenen, altså at scenen var unødvendig kanskje, så blir det noe annet...


 
Jeg tror han hovedsaklig mente at det var fra filmens side, så å si, eller kanskje snarere en kombinasjon - det var ingen god grunn for filmmakerne til å ha den med, samt at det skjedde på heller tynt grunnlag rent handlingsmessig.


----------



## oskhen

Christhiane said:


> Jeg ville sagt "uprovosenrende" eller "ikke provoserende."
> 
> "Provoserende" og "provosert" tar gjerne forskjellige verb og forksjellige betydninger. "Å være provoserende" betyr at du provoserer andre, mens "å bli provosert" vil si at det er noen som provoserer deg.


 
Det dreide seg ikke om hvorvidt den som så på ble provosert, men hvorvidt det som skjedde ble "provosert frem".


----------

